# Any one R2-rafting Bailey this weekend?



## hollek (May 23, 2009)

Can an Aire Puma make it?


----------



## MightyKnight (Jun 19, 2012)

I would think so.... I know I have seen Mini-maxs, Shredders, and Calabras go down


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Puma, Super Puma or Super Dupa Puma? I think that they should all fit, you might just have to duck under all the bridges...


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

It's not the boat, it's the motion in the rapids. 

People have proven time and time again that inflatables can handle anything with the right paddler(s). I would strongly advise against first falls though, but who in their right mind wouldn't? I heard of a guy at least attempting it in a Ducky during one the of BFs, but I'm not the guy to comment on it, not really.


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

I've done it in a mini-max. Really fun! Portaged first falls. Was thinkin about runnning it during Baileyfest in a super puma or mini-me.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

So we had a crew coming out of Carbondale. Apparantly my R2 partner thinks that work is more important than boating, SO I have committed a Photo Booth to the Saturday evening party and plan to attend anyway. I have a mini max and will be looking for another competent partner. Feel free to find me in the lot (White Safari Van). I plan to join the Aspen crew that should be bringing a few more pieces of rubber.


----------



## dryfly01 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes! R2ing a 13 footer.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I have a Mini Max and have been trying to find someone to R2 it with to no avail so far. Looking for a partner or willing to hop in someone else's boat. Never rafted it before, but have maybe 50ish trips down in a kayak. PM me if you can help me out. I can only go Saturday.


----------



## dryfly01 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes! R2ing a 13 footer!


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks like I found a paddler in Denver to R2 with. Now if there is any group we could tag along with...


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

We will most likely be r3 Ina mini max sunday


----------

